# Und deshalb auch der Auftrag an Sie.



## met_fuk

Hola a todos, necesito urgentemente que alguien me diga cómo traducir la siguiente frase en español que corresponde al libro "Die Skorpion-Frau": "Das weiβ ich eben nicht. Und deshalb auch der Auftrag an Sie". Con la primera frase no tengo problema, diría que quiere decir "No lo sé con exactitud". El problema viene con la segunda frase, ya que no tiene verbo. Pongámonos en contexto: esta frase la dice una detective a la que un hombre ha pedido ayuda para investigar la muerte de un amigo suyo, por lo tanto se me ocurre que puede ser algo como "Y por eso también estoy en la misión con usted", o "Y por eso también trabajo en la misión para usted", pero no me convence mucho tener que inventarme un verbo. Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Das weiβ ich eben nicht (= Eso no lo sé). ≠ No lo sé con exactitud (= Ich weiß (es) nicht genau).

Saludos,


----------



## met_fuk

Tonerl said:


> _*Hola met_fuk !*_
> 
> _*Después de haberme desvenado el coco respecto a tu pregunta, he aquí mi sugerencia con la intención de dar un toque más alemán a la traducción:*_
> 
> _*No lo sé con exactitud (lo que ha pasado con el amigo mío)*_
> _*Ich weiß (es) nicht genau (was passiert ist mit meinem Freund)*_
> 
> _*Y por eso también le ruego (encomiendo a) que usted esclarezca las circunstancias de la muerte del amigo mío.*_
> _*Und deswegen bitte ich Sie auch (beauftrage ich Sie), dass Sie die Umständes des Todes meines Freundes (auf)klären.*_
> 
> _*Espero haber ayudado un poquito !?*_
> 
> _*Saludos*_



Creo que no me has entendido bien. La que habla es la detective contestando al hombre, cuyo amigo había muerto. No era amigo de ella, ella sólo está ahí para investigar el caso. Además, se trata de traducir la frase de alemán a español. Agradezco tu ayuda de todas formas.


----------



## met_fuk

kunvla said:


> Das weiβ ich eben nicht (= Eso no lo sé). ≠ No lo sé con exactitud (= Ich weiß (es) nicht genau).
> 
> Saludos,



O sea que significa "No lo sé", sin más, ¿no? Te lo agradezco.


----------



## kunvla

met_fuk said:


> O sea que significa "No lo sé", sin más, ¿no? Te lo agradezco.


En ese caso _eben_ es una partícula con que se subraya el hecho de no saber lo expresado anteriormente por el interlocutor.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

met_fuk said:


> Hola a todos, necesito urgentemente que alguien me diga cómo traducir la siguiente frase en español que corresponde al libro "Die Skorpion-Frau": "Das weiβ ich eben nicht. Und deshalb auch der Auftrag an Sie". Con la primera frase no tengo problema, diría que quiere decir "No lo sé con exactitud". El problema viene con la segunda frase, ya que no tiene verbo. Pongámonos en contexto: esta frase la dice una detective a la que un hombre ha pedido ayuda para investigar la muerte de un amigo suyo, por lo tanto se me ocurre que puede ser algo como "Y por eso también estoy en la misión con usted", o "Y por eso también trabajo en la misión para usted", pero no me convence mucho tener que inventarme un verbo. Gracias.


¿A quién dice esa frase la detective? Para mí, también tendría sentido esa frase si se la dijera el hombre a la detective, y no al revés. 

Creo que sin un contexto un poco más amplio no te podremos ayudar.

Saludos,


----------



## met_fuk

kunvla said:


> ¿A quién dice esa frase la detective? Para mí, también tendría sentido esa frase si se la dijera el hombre a la detective, y no al revés.
> 
> Creo que sin un contexto un poco más amplio no te podremos ayudar.
> 
> Saludos,



Ya lo he dicho. Se lo dice al hombre que la ha contratado para investigar. Y no, no tiene sentido que se lo diga el hombre porque es él el que la ha contratado a ella y no al revés.

Por si acaso, aquí dejo más contexto:

"Sie glauben nicht an einen Unfall?", fragt Elisabeth direkt.
"Was war es dann?"
"Das weiβ ich eben nicht. Und deshalb auch der Auftrag an Sie."


----------



## osa_menor

¡Hola!

Yo entiendo de este pequeño diálogo, que las preguntas
"_Sie glauben nicht an einen Unfall?_" y "_Was war es dann?_" las dice Elisabeth y la oración "_Das weiβ ich eben nicht. Und deshalb auch der Auftrag an Sie._" la dice el hombre.

Un saludo.


----------



## met_fuk

osa_menor said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Yo entiendo de este pequeño diálogo, que las preguntas
> "_Sie glauben nicht an einen Unfall?_" y "_Was war es dann?_" las dice Elisabeth y la oración "_Das weiβ ich eben nicht. Und deshalb auch der Auftrag an Sie._" la dice el hombre.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo no lo he entendido así pero bueno, lo que me interesa es saber el significado de la frase.


----------



## kunvla

»Sie glauben nicht an einen Unfall?«, fragt Elisabeth direkt. »Was war es dann?«
»Das weiβ ich *eben* nicht. Und deshalb auch der Auftrag an Sie.«


kunvla said:


> En ese caso *eben* es una partícula con que se subraya el hecho de no saber lo expresado anteriormente por el interlocutor.


—Así pues, ¿no cree que fuese un accidente? —le preguntó Elisabeth directamente.
—Eso no lo sé. Es también por eso por lo que le he encomendado el caso.

Saludos,


----------



## met_fuk

Vale, ya lo entiendo. Es que en el libro la frase "Was war es dann?" estaba en otra línea, (supongo que por falta de espacio), de ahí la confusión. Ahora todo tiene sentido, ¡muchas gracias!


----------

